# Medicaid and self pay



## Lera (Jan 12, 2018)

Can Medicaid beneficiaries elect to be self pay, if Medicaid is not accepted?


----------



## orthobiller2017 (Jan 16, 2018)

In N.Y.  you can but pt cant be a QMB , patient must be truly self pay. No billing of insurance and you should get a contract signed indicating pt wants to proceed as self pay. However, other states may have different rules


----------



## Lera (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## jensanders16@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2018)

Our office does not take all Medicaid plans. When some patients want care but we do not take their plan, they sign a waiver and "say" they will pay. However, they never have money to pay up front and ask that we bill them especially for emergencies (ortho practice) since we cannot refuse care...
Many MA patients go to collections as they never pay us for the claim.


----------

